# best budget motherboard for i5 3550



## rohan.pillay (Mar 4, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Pure gaming + basic home pc activities like downloading torrents + movies + etc

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: NO

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 ultimate

CPU - i5  3550.
h77 or b75 chips ??
which one is better ?

Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H Motherboard
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Motherboard

ASUS P8B75-V Motherboard


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2013)

a motherboard based on B75 chipset is enough.


----------



## lakeport (Mar 8, 2013)

Depends on your budget. If your on a tight budget get the cheaper one(i think the B75 ones will be cheaper). If you plan to run a single graphics card and don't over clock, its great.

Also remember the B75 chipset supports only 1333 MHZ RAM, so you cant run high speed ram on that board.


----------



## vkl (Mar 9, 2013)

^^B75 chipset supports 1600MHz RAM with ivy bridge i processors.It is only when you pair a sandy bridge i processor it can go max up to 1333MHz as they support a maximum of that much frequency.


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2013)

lakeport said:


> Depends on your budget. If your on a tight budget get the cheaper one(i think the B75 ones will be cheaper). If you plan to run a single graphics card and don't over clock, its great.
> 
> Also remember the B75 chipset supports only 1333 MHZ RAM, so you cant run high speed ram on that board.



Op is getting a i5 3550 so he can go for 1600 Mhz ram module.


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 9, 2013)

rohan.pillay said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: Pure gaming + basic home pc activities like downloading torrents + movies + etc
> 
> 3. Planning to overclock?
> ...



Since you are having a non overclockable processor you will be pretty happy with B75 chipset motherboard,for budget users its a pretty good chipset,offers good features.
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-B75M-D3H (rev. 1.0)
^Gigabyte B75M D3H costs around rs4100 in local market and this very model is currently selling like hot cake.
Go for it you will be pretty happy with its performence.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2013)

but I would like to suggest Asus/MSI for better RMA support ..


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> but I would like to suggest Asus/MSI for better RMA support ..


^Yes I agree with you on this statement,recenty gigabyte's warranty has gone pretty bad.
@OP you can give Asus B75 a try.


----------

